
Self-operating shuttle bus crashes after Las Vegas launch - panarky
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Driverless-shuttle-bus-crashes-after-launch-in-12342316.php
======
ChristianGeek
This is a clickbait title. It didn’t crash, it stopped when it detected a
truck pulling out in front of it; the truck didn’t stop and grazed the front
bumper. (The truck’s driver was cited.)

